# Older hen with 6 week old chicks



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

A neighbor wants to give us a hen they no longer need i have a big brooder could i keep it with the chicks under close super vision?? Its a calm hen


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would not keep her in the brooder. But if thats all you have then try it out. Also your going to want to quarantine the hen to make sure of no illness,mites,lice ect before putting her in with your birds.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds good just keep a close eye on them!


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back i didnt take her because she is a egg eater


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Egg eater? What does that mean?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Egg eater? What does that mean?


I think that it means that she eats her own eggs.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh that makes a lot of sense!!!! Some times I just don't think! Lol


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Its a little rare but once she finds out eggs are good to eat she will eat them all leaving none for me


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh im sorry that you can't get it.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Take the chicken! You can easily break the Egg Eater habit! Just purchase golf balls and put them under her. When she pecks them she can't break them and eventually gives up. Habit Brocken!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

5chicksowner said:


> Take the chicken! You can easily break the Egg Eater habit! Just purchase golf balls and put them under her. When she pecks them she can't break them and eventually gives up. Habit Brocken!


sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

piglett said:


> sounds like a plan!!!


But it didn't work for me ... but the chicken stew was not bad.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope you are joking sundancer!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

goofy people on this site!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> But it didn't work for me ... but the chicken stew was not bad.


That is plan C. Plan B is to give the chicken away. If you want any eggs, then you have to do something with the egg eater. If you can't break her, then you need a new plan. You can build a nest box that tilts to the rear, with a small opening in the bottom, so the egg can gently roll into another box, or behind a curtain, somewhere that it can't see the egg. That about sums it up.


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone i descided not to take her a day later they broke her habbit ugh it was a good looking chicken 2


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Boo!  that's sad!


----------



## AvisCantrix (Mar 26, 2013)

Another way I found to stop them eating eggs is to blow out an egg and fill it with mustard, they don't like that!


----------

